# Any recommendations for a cheap 4x4 for winter?



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm looking to buy something cheap to tool around in for winter. Last year we had loads of snow and being stuck down a no through road we were the last to get out last year!

So I'm thinking £2k ish for something that I can bash about. But I want something cheap to run and insure. I was thinking of a Panda 4x4 as they seem to go well in rough terrain, but does anyone else have any ideas?

Cheers

Johnny


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

terrorTTwin said:


> but does anyone else have any ideas?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Johnny


Some decent winter tyres. Honestly, you will not believe the difference they can make.


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

Wolfsburger said:


> terrorTTwin said:
> 
> 
> > but does anyone else have any ideas?
> ...


Yeah but it would still put the TT at risk from being hit. I want something cheap, capable in the snow and not afraid of a punch-up! :lol:


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

It looks like a Panda could do the job.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Land Rover Freelanders are cheap. They were never really accepted as a 'true' Land Rover and this hurt the 2nd hand prices, but they're perfectly capable cars. Probably not the most reliable thing ever made, but you won't be putting 10k miles on it every year so it'll cost nothing to run.

The other cheap 4x4 is a Jeep Cherokee (or Grand Cherokee if you can find one at that price). Excellent off-road and great big leather armchairs instead of seats. The only downside is that the cheapest ones are all the 4.0l petrols.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I just bought a set of nokian winter tyres WR G1 after doing a fair bit of research on the different makes, whilst they weren't the best in each test they were always in the top 5 and had the most favourable user reviews,

evo mag did a test where they put a 500 bhp rear drive auto Jag xkr on winter tyres against an evo on regular tyres around Bedford... The Jag was 30 secs a lap quicker than the Evo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Land Rover Freelanders are cheap. Probably not the most reliable thing ever made, but you won't be putting 10k miles on it every year so it'll cost nothing to run.


I did think about the Freelander and to be honest I thought they looked great when they first came out. But you hit the nail on the head regarding reliability, and with that reputation they're highly likely to fail most when conditions are bad and when you actually need them to do a job. For my money that counts them out.

Plus the Panda is small, simple mechanically and essentially tough as old boots. That is the type of chuckaway vehicle I need. A few dents will give it some street cred! 8)


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

BAMTT said:


> I just bought a set of nokian winter tyres WR G1 after doing a fair bit of research on the different makes, whilst they weren't the best in each test they were always in the top 5 and had the most favourable user reviews,
> 
> evo mag did a test where they put a 500 bhp rear drive auto Jag xkr on winter tyres against an evo on regular tyres around Bedford... The Jag was 30 secs a lap quicker than the Evo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah but I reiterate my earlier point. I want something that doesn't matter. Something that can be run into the kerbs or a hedge to stop. Something that can climb a hill and get down it again and also something that doesn't make me look smug as I pass the unfortunates in their tin boxes stuck at the side of the road!

Plus I can't afford a Range Rover and the Panda gives it a run for the money off-road.






Cheers for the input!

Johnny


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

No probs it's what forums are for !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You know... the one marque which springs to mind when reliability is an absolute requirement is Fiat...

...and when I think of the best 4x4 on the market, I always think of the Panda.

Seriously?

Are you nuts?

Get a taxi.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Vauxhall frontera...


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

jampott said:


> Are you nuts?


Probably! :lol:

I've owned Fiats before and driven the Panda as a hire car in Spain over some truly awful terrain. It's a tough little bugger. :wink:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Jimny?


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Have you thought about a mitsubishi shogun pinin! The mrs had one for 3 years 1.8 plenty of power 30 odd to the gallon and pretty cheap now but most importantly will drive through anything as it has a proper transfer box, The fun i had in the snow was brilliant


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

k10mbd said:


> Vauxhall frontera...


Frontera is a good call. Cheap as chips to insure and you'll pick one up for peanuts.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MkI TT Roadster


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Cheap 'proper' 4x4 - don't discount the little Suzukis.

The Vitara had a proper ladder chassis and was surprisingly capable off road - as was the SJ410.

Old RAV 4?

Early CRV?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Daihatsu Terios, I drove one to Mongolia, was totally reliable and a great little car


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

impreza ,, get a good t v w reg for £ 1k


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like you're not planning to off-road it, so you don't need mega clearance, just something that'll get through a few inches of snow.

Maybe a Subaru Legacy Outback? I don't think the A6 All road goes old enough to be cheap.


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I've considered pretty well all of them apart from the Suzuki and MkI TT Roadster :lol: :lol: :lol:

The Daihatsu Terios has certainly had some good press but I worry about it's basic strength. I have to confess I discounted the Suzukis because the white stiletto brigade used to swan around in them in the 80s :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

terrorTTwin said:


> The Daihatsu Terios has certainly had some good press but I worry about it's basic strength.


I did 9000 miles in 26 days, most of which was on dirt tracks / demolished roads, it was a great little car, took so much punishment it never failed to suprise me, also has lockable diff in case you get stuck

Make sure you look at the facelift models though 2000>, they are much more reliable.


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

jbell said:


> I did 9000 miles in 26 days, most of which was on dirt tracks / demolished roads, it was a great little car, took so much punishment it never failed to suprise me, also has lockable diff in case you get stuck
> 
> Make sure you look at the facelift models though 2000>, they are much more reliable.


How much did you pay if you don't mind me asking? Is it permanent 4WD, auto or switchable? If not permanent I presume it is front wheel drive in normal mode?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

terrorTTwin said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > I did 9000 miles in 26 days, most of which was on dirt tracks / demolished roads, it was a great little car, took so much punishment it never failed to suprise me, also has lockable diff in case you get stuck
> ...


We paid £1200 for a 'X' Reg car with 64k on the clock, this was in June 2009 and we bartered as we had a wad of cash. It is permanent 4WD.

This looks good: http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p

They are really easy to mod as well :wink:


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

jbell said:


> This looks good: http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p
> 
> They are really easy to mod as well :wink:


Yes it does. I'd prefer an automatic so my wife can drive it too. She might end up using it more than me so that's quite an important consideration and also one reason why the Panda is now out of the equation.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Legacy are great runners. You Still need a winter tyre! All seasons are no good in turns on icey roads.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

jbell said:


> terrorTTwin said:
> 
> 
> > The Daihatsu Terios has certainly had some good press but I worry about it's basic strength.
> ...


Thats a great idea for a runaround for the UK.

Read this on Parkers: http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/d ... -1997.aspx

Seems a reliable car. Only marked down on its smallness vs more posh cars. But it seems to do well off roading. So with WINTER tyres it will do well. Not AllSeason. Dont fall prey to thinking a 4x4 is great. The tyres are what makes it work.

Here see my point in this:






and then the differences of tyres used:





 its a 7C rule.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Here's a link to the Evo test I mentioned in another post.

http://www.evo.co.uk/news/evonews/24852 ... ested.html


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

i wouldn't write off the suzuki jimny nor would i write off the Freelander, dad's had 2 issues with his, the wiring loom for the front screen which was replaced under warranty and also the brake peadl switch. Other than that its been very reliable.


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :MEBIDX:IT

looks a winner to me


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Russ 182 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110606622465&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> looks a winner to me


Wonder what the reserve is - doubt it will be near £2k


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks again guys, but let's narrow this down a bit.

£1500 max
4x4
Simple maintenance
Cheap to insure and run
Tough
Chuckable
Fold down rear seats
Automatic
LHD not a problem

Show me what you got!

Daihatsu Terios is favourite so far.

Johnny


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

what about a ford maverick or nissan terrano they are both basically the same car can be picked up from £850+ and my dad has a 1994 model which he's used as a van for work since 2001 never missed a beat he's hardly done any work apart from brakes brilliant off road has a low range gear box etc and for a 1994 car thats done over 130,000 miles it only has two tiny rust bubbles on it


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

What about a pick up?
With an expected bad winter looming and the need to move/collect landscaping materials/equipment I have just bought an m reg, mazda b2200 for £300. Dog rough body work and drivers seat worn away,116,000miles but 12months tax and mot, new brakes, chassis dripping in 25litres of waxoil, 40ish mpg (veg oil to the ready :wink: )kenwood cd player for tunes to drown out engine noises :roll: Owned by a young mechanic who used it to transport his motorbikes to and from race meets. 
I checked out the nissan nivaras, single and double cabs and you can find some decent ones. A guy on ebay buys none runners and does them up for a hobby and sells them for little profit. Best looking at high miles with engine repairs done already.
They always sell so buy well and you will do well on resale. Two blokes in work have offered me £500 for mine!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

roddy said:


> impreza ,, get a good t v w reg for £ 1k


or a very good one for £1500 !!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

what is that sanitary towel smell in scoobies?!


----------

